# Hello from Calgary



## Dabbler (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello, I found the forum a little while ago, but have not been able to post...

I've been doing welding and machining for about 35 years now, but seem to have limited time to work on my own projects these days...  The only thing going at the moment is commissioning an 18" bandsaw I picked up a little while ago.   It needs a far better base, and a lot of squaring before it will be usable...


----------



## Janger (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey Dabbler welcome to the forum. Pictures are always welcome.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dabbler said:


> Hello, I found the forum a little while ago, but have not been able to post...
> 
> I've been doing welding and machining for about 35 years now, but seem to have limited time to work on my own projects these days...  The only thing going at the moment is commissioning an 18" bandsaw I picked up a little while ago.   It needs a far better base, and a lot of squaring before it will be usable...



Where did you pickup the bandsaw from? Sounds like a great project.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 9, 2016)

Jwest7788 said:


> Where did you pickup the bandsaw from? Sounds like a great project.



I got a CX101 from Busy Bee when they first introduced it, but was too busy to put it in my shop.  It was in my storage until a couple of months ago.  It works very well, but it is not square in any direction, so needs a lot of little tweaks.  The variable speed is a godsend!


----------

